# Cal trans sabotage



## reddenm (Apr 3, 2006)

Had an accident caused by a new trap that Cal Trans set on Ventura Blvd. Some road rash, bike damage and almost got run over as a result.
Pictures at http://tinyurl.com/jvp88

A location map at http://tinyurl.com/o45ec


----------



## b rubble (Jun 26, 2006)

Have you reported it to Caltrans?
If this is an issue with how they set up their traffic monitoring devices, you should let them know. Be specific. Was it the height? 
Was it that it was not reflective for night riding? 
Or was it a case where it was something new on a familiar route and you hurt yourself?

I ask these questions because Caltrans takes accidents very seriously.


----------



## reddenm (Apr 3, 2006)

b rubble said:


> Have you reported it to Caltrans?
> If this is an issue with how they set up their traffic monitoring devices, you should let them know. Be specific. Was it the height?
> Was it that it was not reflective for night riding?
> Or was it a case where it was something new on a familiar route and you hurt yourself?
> ...


Did you look at the pictures? The height is about 3 inches, it's solid and at night it looked exactly like the dot bots it replaced. For me the traffic coming down off the Freeway is where my attention is directed. I look up to see if it's clear and cross the lane ASAP because a large portion of the traffic is in a hurry to get to the left lane.This is probably the reason for this new type of barrier. Absolutely no thought about 2 wheeled traffic went into the decision in the placing of this device. It's does not even succeed in it's intended purpose. For the cyclist that is using the road in daylight and has a chance to see it, it places him/her in the very unsafe perdicament of being caught between fast traffic on the left that might want to get to the right for a turn on Farralone and the fast traffic on the right exiting from the freeway on the riders right that will want to quickly move to the left. It's hard to believe that Caltrans takes accidents seriously when you see this kind of thoughtlessness.:mad2:
Yes I did report it on the Caltrans website. I hope they do something about it fast before someone else gets hurt or killed.


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

So you tried to move right and basically hit the thing parallel to the direction your bike was facing, slid and lost it? 

That scrape on your elbow looks like it hurts.


----------



## b rubble (Jun 26, 2006)

reddenm said:


> Yes I did report it on the Caltrans website. I hope they do something about it fast before someone else gets hurt or killed.


Good. If you hadn't I would have given you their number. The point I was trying to make was the clarity of information caltrans needs, not any opinion of the cause of your accident. The reason being is that if you are speaking to (or e-mailing) a non-cyclist, the clarity matters. Also recommendations help. Reflectors (yes I did look at the pics) could help. Anything else?

Glad it's not more serious. And thanks for the heads up. If it's happening in the valley, it's happening in the basin.


----------



## reddenm (Apr 3, 2006)

sonicsuby said:


> So you tried to move right and basically hit the thing parallel to the direction your bike was facing, slid and lost it?
> 
> That scrape on your elbow looks like it hurts.


That pertty much describes it. I'm usually travely 18-20 mph in that area. It was dark when it happened. I have a cateye El-500, it's mostly to be seen by drivers but does offer some light. The hip and knee hurt worse than the elbow, pinky finger feels like a fracture.


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

reddenm said:


> That pertty much describes it. I'm usually travely 18-20 mph in that area. It was dark when it happened. I have a cateye El-500, it's mostly to be seen by drivers but does offer some light. The hip and knee hurt worse than the elbow, pinky finger feels like a fracture.


youch. sorry :\


----------



## reddenm (Apr 3, 2006)

b rubble said:


> Good. If you hadn't I would have given you their number. The point I was trying to make was the clarity of information caltrans needs, not any opinion of the cause of your accident. The reason being is that if you are speaking to (or e-mailing) a non-cyclist, the clarity matters. Also recommendations help. Reflectors (yes I did look at the pics) could help. Anything else?
> 
> Glad it's not more serious. And thanks for the heads up. If it's happening in the valley, it's happening in the basin.


I tied to describe it clearly without being to verbose. They have my email should they want more info. I'm thinking of alternate routes when I can ride again, Ave San Luis doesn't seem like that great an alternate.


----------



## b rubble (Jun 26, 2006)

reddenm said:


> I tied to describe it clearly without being to verbose. They have my email should they want more info. I'm thinking of alternate routes when I can ride again, Ave San Luis doesn't seem like that great an alternate.


I tried looking at 
http://www.metro.net/riding_metro/bikes/images/la_bike_map.pdf
to see if there may be anything bike friendly, but not much luck. If you have any biking buddies that use the same route, perhaps a couple more e-mails/phone calls may help.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*Thanks for the heads up.*

And I'm truly sorry (and angry) about your accident.

I've often thought about handing out Adolf Eichmann Memorial Awards to the traffic engineers who come up with the most efficient ways of committing genocide on our minority group.

In general, I get a real sense that the traffic engineers in LA have never ridden a bicycle. They seem to have absolutely no sensibility toward a bicyclist's needs. And this from a city that previously had an avid bicyclist, Richard Riordan, as its Mayor.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Looks to me like the stupid thing is supposed to have poles in it as well. At least that would make it more visible.

http://www.davidsontraffic.com/whatsnew_arch.htm


----------



## reddenm (Apr 3, 2006)

snapdragen said:


> Looks to me like the stupid thing is supposed to have poles in it as well. At least that would make it more visible.
> 
> http://www.davidsontraffic.com/whatsnew_arch.htm


I wish it had poles but it does look like they intended to put any in. The 405/101 interchange has poles, they seem to work for that app;ication.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Eventually, it'll kill a motorcyclist. 

The DOT tends to take things more seriously when there's a motor attached.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Are you sure this is a Caltrans issue? I'm thinking it's more likely (L.A.) Bureau of Street Maintenance...

Glad your injuries weren't worse, and I don't want to sound like I'm making light of the incident, but on the _very_ rare occasions I go through that area (I hate Ventura Bl, after living in Tarzana for 17 years), I _stop_ by that offramp and wait to see if it's clear and then dive over to the curb. Maybe that means I'm not a "real" cyclist, but a traffic situation like that is one big, fat red flag to me.


----------



## reddenm (Apr 3, 2006)

Not sure I know what you mean about diving for the curb. I'm not a believer in sidewalk travel but in this case it might be the most survivable option. My commute on this road is early morning. When I started the traffic was light to non exsistant. I figured if there was a car getting off, there was a greater chance of them cutting directly across so getting to the right ASAP seemed a good survival tatic. 
I'm really pissed about this. I went out this moring and took some pictures. I think it will make the situation clearer.
here's the link http://tinyurl.com/zs4ds


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

By "diviing to the curb" I just meant traversing the exit ramp as quickly as possible, basically what the rider in the crosswalk is doing. It _has_ been a while since I was in that area. Judging by the sequence of that semi coming off the freeway, I'd have to agree with you about the "effectiveness" of the "barrier". I'd have had to pull over and check my shorts if I'd been riding there when that thing swung wide like that.

Perhaps I should offer to sell you one of my 'cross bikes so you could ride across Mulholland to Sepulveda Pass....


----------



## reddenm (Apr 3, 2006)

The Walrus said:


> Perhaps I should offer to sell you one of my 'cross bikes so you could ride across Mulholland to Sepulveda Pass....


Funny I've been thinking about doing exactly that for a while now. Of course the lightinhg would be more important than the bike. 
I used to commute that by dual purpose motorcycle years ago. A Yamaha DT50, a 50cc water cooled 2 stroke with a 6 speed tranny. It was lots of fun except for the occansional flat. Pushing it several miles was tough.


----------



## b rubble (Jun 26, 2006)

The Walrus said:


> Are you sure this is a Caltrans issue? I'm thinking it's more likely (L.A.) Bureau of Street Maintenance...


I think the Walrus is correct on this. City of L.A. Department of Transportation (LADOT)
From their webpage on "traffic calming" http://www.lacity.org/ladot/Calming/citystreets.html

And here is the pertinant information:


> To contact one of our engineers, simply dial 3-1-1 and a "One Call to City Hall" Operator will put you in touch with the correct LADOT District Engineering Office. The area of the City that you would like to discuss is needed. Having the zip code or the City Council District would assist the Operator ensure that you get to the correct LADOT District Engineering Office.


----------



## reddenm (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks,
I'll contact them on Monday and see if they put it up.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

THat's a pretty brutal area to eat it at man. Right between two lanes of traffic, one exiting a freeway, and the other trying to maneuver around people making a left. 

Glad you're okay.



joe


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*The place that he wrecked..*



The Walrus said:


> Are you sure this is a Caltrans issue? I'm thinking it's more likely (L.A.) Bureau of Street Maintenance...
> 
> Glad your injuries weren't worse, and I don't want to sound like I'm making light of the incident, but on the _very_ rare occasions I go through that area (I hate Ventura Bl, after living in Tarzana for 17 years), I _stop_ by that offramp and wait to see if it's clear and then dive over to the curb. Maybe that means I'm not a "real" cyclist, but a traffic situation like that is one big, fat red flag to me.


is within the footprint of the interchange..


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*Its not an entended "trap"*



reddenm said:


> Had an accident caused by a new trap that Cal Trans set on Ventura Blvd. Some road rash, bike damage and almost got run over as a result.
> Pictures at http://tinyurl.com/jvp88
> 
> A location map at http://tinyurl.com/o45ec


its a calming device used to make people think twice about crossing over a gore point (merging of 2 lanes) in order to merge into other lanes. 

Is Moorpark Dr. doable.


----------



## reddenm (Apr 3, 2006)

jrm said:


> its a calming device used to make people think twice about crossing over a gore point (merging of 2 lanes) in order to merge into other lanes.
> 
> Is Moorpark Dr. doable.


funny I didn't find it very calming


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I rode that section of Ventura Blvd yesterday. The obstruction is still there. Nobody put up poles. Of course, there wasn't any traffic yesterday (Sunday) morning, so the "calming device" didn't bother me. But I can see how it could really screw you up during a typically dicey rush hour.


----------



## reddenm (Apr 3, 2006)

Mapei Roida said:


> I rode that section of Ventura Blvd yesterday. The obstruction is still there. Nobody put up poles. Of course, there wasn't any traffic yesterday (Sunday) morning, so the "calming device" didn't bother me. But I can see how it could really screw you up during a typically dicey rush hour.


I didn't have trouble because of traffic, it was dark and I use a cateye AA battery light. Couldn't see the sudden change. Since caltrans and the city have zero concern for bicyclists I don't see those barriers changing. I'm not the type to litigate, so I'll have to adapt. I'm currently looking for a HID headlight. 
If I were to ride that area at high traffic times I'd take the sidewalk for that stretch of road.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

reddenm said:


> I didn't have trouble because of traffic, it was dark and I use a cateye AA battery light. Couldn't see the sudden change. Since caltrans and the city have zero concern for bicyclists I don't see those barriers changing. I'm not the type to litigate, so I'll have to adapt. I'm currently looking for a HID headlight.
> If I were to ride that area at high traffic times I'd take the sidewalk for that stretch of road.



the voice of one is quiet the voice of many is heard. Contact a local cycling advocacy group.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

...or contact your City Council member. Even if it is a Caltrans matter, your local pol is gonna get more attention than you will (sad but true).


----------

